# Looking for Coding job in Tulsa, Oklahoma



## djett (May 16, 2012)

Hello,
I am looking for a position in an office as a medical coder. I have my CPC-A and have finished the AAPC ICD-10 Implementation.
I am open to part time or a fulltime position.
D. Jett


----------



## janicepickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Employed yet?


----------

